# trenton-meuleman



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

Is anyone having any luck with these crosses? I was just given 4 young squeakers from these 2 lines , 4 pure bred of each line.
I like the colors and they are long distance birds which goes against the trend to short races. You know how things go around and maybe in a few years these will be ready when distance comes back in vogue. Emagine a loft with 3-5 year old flyers!
I always did like going against the norm. Should be fun. all are banded 2013, so will be a fun experiment in a few years to see how they do.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

You never know what they'll do at different distances til you try them.I don't think anything's set in stone with Any cross.I have some distance birds Janssen/Meulman breeders from one of the best distance flyers in my section.His birds from this cross does well sometimes at the shorter races also.I'll be sending some young from mine to all the distances this season til I see what's what.I think it has more to do with the Individual birds.Just my opinion.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

ozarkbill said:


> Is anyone having any luck with these crosses? I was just given 4 young squeakers from these 2 lines , 4 pure bred of each line.
> I like the colors and they are long distance birds which goes against the trend to short races. You know how things go around and maybe in a few years these will be ready when distance comes back in vogue. Emagine a loft with 3-5 year old flyers!
> I always did like going against the norm. Should be fun. all are banded 2013, so will be a fun experiment in a few years to see how they do.


Hi ozarkbill,

The trentons were at one time the best of the long to extreme long distance birds anyone could obtain. By that I means distances from 500 out to 1200 or more. 

The birds that arestill called trentons today are a far cry from their ancestors in homing ability. 

I do not know of anyone who is able to fly trentons or trenton crosses with any luck. There are some who still claim to have these birds more or less pure from the original stock, however even they cannot fly them to the distance races of today 500-600 and get good returns home.

It is my opinion that the trentons of today are little better than show birds.... now with that said I hope you are able to fly them with good results. They make for some god looking birds and it would be nice to see them excell again. unforunately very few people have the means or desire to re-establish this line of birds. 

Good luck.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*trentons*

So is anyone having any luck with trentons or crosses with them? I know the Mulemans ar still used.


----------



## NavyDT (Jun 2, 2008)

lawman said:


> Hi ozarkbill,
> 
> The trentons were at one time the best of the long to extreme long distance birds anyone could obtain. By that I means distances from 500 out to 1200 or more.
> 
> ...



why do you think this is lawman? i was talking to my grandfather who used to fly back in the 1960's. he was telling me that he rarely lost birds back then, and they used to fly 700+ mile races. i wonder why the homing instinct is so diluted now a days...


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

ozarkbill said:


> So is anyone having any luck with trentons or crosses with them? I know the Mulemans ar still used.


I don't have any results but I am breeding some crosses that will fly in the Twin Cities concourse Gold Band race this year. They will be 1/4 Trenton, 1/4 Janssen and 1/2 "I don't know".

I bred their parents last year from a Recessive Yellow Trenton Cock and a Jansen hen. I didn't race these but did fly them out to 100 miles and they did very well. This year I am breeding these 1/2 trentons to my best birds of unknown origins and they will be sent to the gold band race with two different handlers. I have no reason to doubt their ability but we'll see how they do this fall.

Jim


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Well here in the island most race bird people has Janseen and meuleman they toss them from say republic Dominican to Puerto Rico or from st croix or st Thomas to Puerto Rico and they make some good time crossing the caribean only flying over water. Then you got some other people that has Trenton, delbar, vanloom, and even gordoni but those are the less. Ive seen Trenton's and vanloom fly from one side of the island to the other and do ok but never seen them fly from over seas. My two cents I wouldn't cross them try to get the best bird out of one strain with lots of tosses.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

loonecho, please let me know how they do. Me and a couple friends don't race except with each other. We meet somewhere in the middle and take each others birds home and then cell phone a release and cell phone when they show up. Also some trucker friends take our birds and drop them at various distances. Prize is usually something liquid. Real down home racing for little money. A raccoon wiped me out and I'm starting again with the birds I was given, no shipping or hassles just met him half way and got the birds. Maybe they are too pretty to fly, we will see.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

NavyDT said:


> why do you think this is lawman? i was talking to my grandfather who used to fly back in the 1960's. he was telling me that he rarely lost birds back then, and they used to fly 700+ mile races. i wonder why the homing instinct is so diluted now a days...


There are many factors that I believe take there toll on the birds, that the birds back around the turn of the century to the 60's did not have to contend with.

however the major factor in my opinion was the introduction of the short distance money/speed races and the loss of the distance races. lets face it if there was major money to be won at a race of 700-1000 miles. people would breed and train their birds for these distances. but there is not and along with the loss of the distance races we have lost to some degree the homing instincts in our birds. 

now your going to hear guys claim the short distance birds have to orient more quickly but that is not true when the first officaial races for the AU only have to be 75 miles. heck thats a training toss that my birds on a typical year will get 2 to three times a week prior to the start of the races. My point is the birds dont have to orient to anything, they get out of the crate and immediately turn for home and never look back. The first race for me in my concourse is 125 miles trust me prior to the first race my birds will typically be there a half dozen times. No instinct is required of them really till they get out beyond 250 miles and there again it depends on how old they are and how many times they have been to a given race station.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Back even just 20 years ago HAWKS were not at the level they are now. And in the 70s the 60s I never had to wory at all about HAWKS. Then we did not have cell towers . WIND FARMS that are 300 feet high in Large fields of them. And the birds were trained out shorter distances Often FIFTY mile or less. And most flew young bird and old bird races. Raised less birds Because less birds did get lost As the dangers were much less. Then to many birds were closer to the good birds of the pastin relation. NO real fad of the day birds. NOW days with the young bird racing only I do believe it has had an impact. As Just racing young birds You have to SELECT much hader from What I call a ONE YEAR wonder. As a 3 year old bird and older better a Five year bird really shows how it performed over and over So selection to the breeding loft is More direct. Then the hurried inbreeding back to some great bird To make a good pedigree to sell birds by Gets done often. Because PAPER does sell. And to look at some of the birds It is getting hader to tell they are race bird and not feral birds. Are todays birds better NO not to me Are some faster Yes The old line for direct average spped of flight for racing pigeons WAS 45 miles per hour Then add speed of tail winds ,Deduct speed of head winds and cross winds. As the cross winds change the angle of flight. And the idea in the past was the ARC of flight Meaning birds do not fly in a straight line from point A to point B. As it is easy to over shoot the flight. Will birds face even further dangers YES more hawks. More cell towers moire wind farms Mass number being lost. Can be a chase from the hawks And panic of flight to get away. Plus the crossing of another RACE line of birds and getting mixed up with them.. Even perhaps the old IDEA of RADAR effects the birds REmember that Birds flying through a radar field Are effected. Was written in several of the old race books. Is it true I do not know. BUt I have seen lost birds at the AIR base several times. I still think old bird races are better for good selection. As a race birds QUALITY is hidden from the EYE. AND PROVED IN THE SKY.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*slower development*

I think from reading all I can about Trenton's that you need to train them different and shoot for 2-3 year old flyers for distance. Speed birds are pushed more and burn out faster these days. Just my opinion. Why has the money bird races taken over the sport. All the books I read show neighbors racing each other for a handshake or glass of liquid refreshment. Those who win the modern races have much more invested than me and my friends.


----------

